# Pending CEL 2453



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey guys, been lurking for a few months while enjoying my Cruze!

Recently I've been having some issues, probably starting about a month ago and getting progressively worse. Currently have 60k on the clock. Mileage between regens has been poor, especially the last few days where the max DSR has been 150. At lower speeds, light throttle I'm getting a bucking / surging (not regen'ing) especially in the morning when the car sits over night. Sometimes when accelerating from a stop I'll even get like a misfire/stumble when the car is hot.

Until today, no codes pending or obvious factors. Tried different fuel stations the past few tanks. No DIC messages. Only used Mobile 1 super 3000 low SAPS. Fuel filter has 33% life yet.

The past three consecutive days using remote start I've noticed a strong diesel exhaust smell in the morning. Doesn't smell in the cab though and goes away. On my way to work another regen was started, but didn't finish (6 STM left). Going home it rapidly went up to 10 before continuing. Regen stopped at 6 while crusing at highway speeds... wtf? Never seen that before, ALWAYS goes to 3. Used scangauge to find pending P2453.

Anyone have similar issues? Places to check? Did some searching, no real good results though.

Thanks for any help!

Josh


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Check for a broken bolt at the exhaust pipe flange to the SCR. 

Also check your EGR. It could be fouled.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Check for a broken bolt at the exhaust pipe flange to the SCR.
> 
> Also check your EGR. It could be fouled.


Fixed the SCR a while ago, so probably not that.

I also suspect EGR, was poking around under the hood, didn't find any write up on how to remove it .. would like to check it out, maybe it's having issues closing


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Fixed the SCR a while ago, so probably not that.
> 
> I also suspect EGR, was poking around under the hood, didn't find any write up on how to remove it .. would like to check it out, maybe it's having issues closing


Check my DPF/DEF removal thread in the Diesel DIY section, it has EGR delete information also.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

HarleyGTP said:


> Check my DPF/DEF removal thread in the Diesel DIY section, it has EGR delete information also.


Thanks, took a look at your thread last night, the delete only removes the pipe ? Or did you remove the valve adjacent to it too? There's some hard lines in the way, they appear to cover the top egr bolt. The lines are bolted to the head by the throttle valve.

Hopefully it's not the issue ... $250 for the part or nearly $800 for dealer replacement, makes a delete tempting ...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Thanks, took a look at your thread last night, the delete only removes the pipe ? Or did you remove the valve adjacent to it too? There's some hard lines in the way, they appear to cover the top egr bolt. The lines are bolted to the head by the throttle valve.
> 
> Hopefully it's not the issue ... $250 for the part or nearly $800 for dealer replacement, makes a delete tempting ...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01B3HOW5M/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

If this link is the right part (which I think it is), don't pay $250 for it.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I've had the same issues that you are experiencing. I've seen every one of them on my scangauge 2, from the very first one, until now. The only thing I could kind of trace it back to was the outside temperature. When it's cooler to cold out, it seems to take a lot longer to start a Regen. I live in michigan, and we have some days where its 75° one day and 40° the next. I drove the same route on a two day temperature swing like that, and I built about 10 stm on the hot day, and only 1 stm on the colder day. That's my 2¢. ? 

About the bucking in the morning, I also have that. When I leave for work in the morning, if I do about 40 mph and it's in 5th gear and I give it a little throttle, it will buck like a SOB! I had it at the dealer the other day, and they said it was normal til it warms up......I can tell you right now, that it's not normal. If you were taking a drink of coffee while it did that, you would be wet and burnt. It does go away after it warms up for a bit tho.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Deeezel said:


> I've had the same issues that you are experiencing. I've seen every one of them on my scangauge 2, from the very first one, until now. The only thing I could kind of trace it back to was the outside temperature. When it's cooler to cold out, it seems to take a lot longer to start a Regen. I live in michigan, and we have some days where its 75° one day and 40° the next. I drove the same route on a two day temperature swing like that, and I built about 10 stm on the hot day, and only 1 stm on the colder day. That's my 2¢. ?
> 
> About the bucking in the morning, I also have that. When I leave for work in the morning, if I do about 40 mph and it's in 5th gear and I give it a little throttle, it will buck like a SOB! I had it at the dealer the other day, and they said it was normal til it warms up......I can tell you right now, that it's not normal. If you were taking a drink of coffee while it did that, you would be wet and burnt. It does go away after it warms up for a bit tho.


Pretty much my exact observations. Only lately I've been struggling yo make it past 100 miles without a regen, seems counter productive if these systems are supposed to save the environment LOL


Just as an update, CEL never lit and cleared itself. HOWEVER, now I've got P24C6! Wtffffffffffff I believe this sensor was replaced early in my ownership .. will have to dig around my paper work. Currently have 61k now. I cleared it and it came right back. Any tips ? Replace the sensor or look elsewhere ? Thanks !


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

That sensor has a 10 year warranty and in Canada I think its 160,000 kms.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> That sensor has a 10 year warranty and in Canada I think its 160,000 kms.


Thanks, saw that while flipping through paperwork. Apparently I've had this sensor replaced at 12k and 24k miles (P/N 12661098). Looks like I'll schedule an appointment then and see if I can get the recall done too.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> That sensor has a 10 year warranty and in Canada I think its 160,000 kms.


10 year or 120k, whichever comes first.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just for closure... dealer replaced PM sensor (P/N 12662647) and performed recall 17089 which also replaced NOx 1 sensor (P/N 12662658). All was covered under warranty, $0 out of my pocket.


----------

